# Need Ideas for Controlling Cans



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have a lot of cabinets in my kitchen so I use wire shelves to hold a lot of our store bought canned goods. I need some ideas to keep them controlled and organized. I can stack them, but then I'm not rotating them out. 

My DH said he will make some rotating shelf thingies when it warms up, but he is not going out to the cold garage to do anything right now. I would like something that is low cost and that's going to last at least a few months until DH builds me some.

Thanks


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

This uses cardboard boxes:

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2009/02/16/build-your-own-can-rotating-rack/


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I made one of these before, and I had a hard time gluing the shelves in. I might need to try them again though.

Thanks again.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

The other thing I thought of is more of a method, rather than a physical unit. What about trying to lump together assortments of cans based on frequency of use. (Just for now). Usually I think of storing all the carrots together, all the olive, all the green beans. 

Instead, maybe do a rough estimate of how many of each type food you will use each week. Then, store those in a "lump" together so to speak. Like, if you do a weeks' worth, if you eat one can of carrots, one of bean, two of tomato sauce, then put those all together!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw a similar idea on Pinterest the other day, but they had baskets for each meal of the week. I don't have the room for individual baskets. However, I'm sure I can clear some cabinet space to combine your idea with the other one. Since I plan a weekly menu I could take my "shopping basket" downstairs to my storage area and get what I need for the week. This way I would be in control instead of my kids. I usually send them down to grab stuff while I'm cooking. But it would definitely be a lot more organized if I was the only one that touched the food.

I'm in the process of inventorying and organizing everything right now. So it's probably a good idea to implement a new method while I'm at it. 

Thanks.


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

I saw some pictures of folks using wire magazine racks for cans. Here are some examples. https://www.google.com/search?q=magazine+rack+for+cans&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=RxwPUeP_JYTZqgGatYGYDA&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=644#


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've saw the ones using the magazine racks, but I'm not sure how it helps rotate the cans. It seems like the one at the bottom, in the back would never get out.

I made my first cardboard one from foodstoragemadeeasy.com and it only took 2 hours. LOL I have no problem cutting them out, but getting those inner shelves lined up on both sides takes a lot of concentration. I'm going to have my DH bring home some cardboard from work and maybe after I make a few more I'll get quicker.

ETA: The second box, which was a heavier cardboard, only took about 45 minutes. A lot of that time was measuring and cutting with scissors. My DH has the good box cutter with him at work, and I think using that will speed things up too.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

An idea I read once was to sort the cans by color on the label -- this will give you all the reds together (generally kinds of tomatoes), all the greens together (all kinds of vegetables), etc.

As for FIFO, you can mark the date on the top/front of the can with something like a Sharpie, so it will be obvious what you should be using first.

I like the rotating/LazySusan idea (I use these in the kitchen cabinets for herbs and spices), but they do waste a certain amount of space.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

If you have the space? Move the shelves a way from the walls until you have enough room to walk/work behind them. Put away cans on the back of the shelves and use the cans from the front. You might have to put something between the cans and shelf so the cans are able to slide forward. You just push the "older" cans to the front.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Date the top of your cans.....check them monthly....move up the older ones....don't look under my bed....LOL...plastic boxes....one filled with tomatoes, one with green beans, one with corn....


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Use an empty soda 12 pk box or buy one of the plastic soda holders


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

They only work on the soup cans - or at least the box I tried only worked with soup cans - I was soo bummed as it seems like such an space efficient way to store the cans!




danarutan said:


> Use an empty soda 12 pk box or buy one of the plastic soda holders


----------



## Sweet-Pea (Jul 15, 2006)

Walmart sells wire storage racks for canned goods.


http://www.walmart.com/browse/home/drawers-cabinet-organizers/4044_623679_1032619_1075864/?_refineresult=true&povid=cat1032619-env485274-module485275-lLink4


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet-Pea said:


> Walmart sells wire storage racks for canned goods.


I can't find them at my local store. I'm hesitant to order them online without being able to "feel" them to be sure of the quality. I don't want something that will bend easily.

I've made several of the cardboard ones now and they seem to be working fine. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the smaller cans like tomato paste, vienna sausage and tuna fish.


----------

